# Xbox 360 car adapter??



## cows go moo 4 u

Okay heres the deal, i love my xbox 360, but i can't play it everywhere...we have an inverter for when we go on trips, but its only a 400 watt, so it wont support my 360 and our 9'' tv. someone i know said that i could try a shorter cable leading to the big box thingy that plugs into the xbox (Yes, yes, i dont know what its called... the cord plugs into the wall, goes into the grey box with the light on it [orange, red and green], and then a cord goes out of the box into the 360) and my dad said that it's a 12 volt output, so i could run it off the car battery through the cigarette lighter power outlet thing if i cut the cord that goes into the xbox and wired on a car adapter plug. I am not sure if it will work, and if anyone knows how to do it, where to find instructions, or if any company makes this, please tell me! (our van has 2 power outlet thingys, one in front and one in back, xbox 360 plugged in front, invereter in back.)

Yes, i know i could buy a more powerful inverter or a different tv, but my parents say we dont need it that bad, so they wont buy.


----------



## cows go moo 4 u

anyone know?????????


----------



## gamegagman

what kind of adapter do you have?


----------



## ebackhus

I bought a 150w for about $70 to power my laptop which draws about 95w. It blew the first time I plugged it in. Simply put, taking a 360 on the road isn't a good idea due to the sensitivity of the thing and you WILL need to shell out $150+ for a good invertor.


----------



## wotsthebuzz

I have a 400W adapter as well for my 360.... now, I am not an electronics guy by any means. What I diod find out is that the 360 draws almost 4.5 amps. Like you, that meant nothing to me. What I did find is that to estimate the wattage, you need to multiply amps x 115. That equals 515 Watts. Problem is, that over that is a 750 watt inverter, and they want a direct connection to the battery.... I was also told my my friend ( a real mechanic) that drawing that kind of power, you should only keep it on for about an hour at a time or it actually can fry the wiring, and that sux.

Hope this helps

D.


----------

